# high marks for building code



## mark handler (Apr 2, 2015)

APRIL 2, 2015

CT earns high marks for building code

http://www.hartfordbusiness.com/article/20150402/NEWS01/150409988

Connecticut earned one of the highest scores among hurricane-prone coastal states in a ranking released this week by the Insurance Institute for Business & Home Safety.

Connecticut scored fifth out of the 18 states evaluated by IBHS, a Texas nonprofit supported by the property insurance industry.

Scoring ahead of Connecticut were Virginia, Florida, South Carolina and New Jersey.

States were evaluated on code adoption and enforcement, and requirements for building official certification and training and contractor licensing.

Connecticut scored 88 out of 100 points, up from a score of 81 in 2012, the first year IBHS ranked state building codes.

The higher score is the result of the state's intent to adopt later this year an updated code from the International Code Council. The updated code has more stringent requirements for roof tie-downs.

The IBHS recommended that Connecticut require building officials specifically dealing with the residential code. Currently, only electrical and plumbing contractors are required to complete continuing education courses.


----------



## steveray (Apr 7, 2015)

We will be lucky to adopt the 2012 codes in the first half of 2016....Thanks Mark!


----------



## JBI (Apr 7, 2015)

Kudos to Connecticut.

NYS is on the cusp of going with the 2015 end of this year or beginning of 2016, that should help...

The only item I took issue with was the continuing ed part.

NY requires a minimum of 24 hours per year for Code Officials, significantly more than the recommended 5 (15/3 years) and we get no additional credit for that but get dinged for not requiring IRC specific classes? On that I call 'Bull$#!+'.

Also we've required 2' of freeboard for a loooooong time...


----------



## steveray (Apr 7, 2015)

We have 30hrs per year for our continuing ed (BO's)....It would be nice to get the mechanical guys some and the "builders" as well.....Freeboard?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 7, 2015)

All city employees are required 40 hours per year of job related training to be able to receive the step pay increases. No CEU's no pay increase.


----------



## JBI (Apr 7, 2015)

steveray - Freeboard is the height above Base Flood Elevation that is required.


----------

